# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο Φιρφιρή

## Jeterion85

Αντιο Φιρφιρή!
Θα μου λείψεις.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12c1...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## amastro

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Γιώργο τι έγινε και "έφυγε" το καναρινάκι;

----------

